# swop wanted benimar low profile for your RV



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

looking for a swop ..my 2002 fiat 2.8 benimar fixed bed..13 k miles..usual refinements...for your 'what have you 'RV....cash either way...long tour coming up.fancy a bit more room........dont want a pusher prefer up to 30ft..diesel./petrol/lpg........apoligise in advance if this is the wrong forum......
slaphead :roll: :lol:


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Wise move, Slaphead. I'm sure you'll be more comfortable fulltiming in an RV than a European.

If you want to talk RV's and look over ours before we go, PM me. We're near Crediton, and we're leaving in a couple of weeks.

Bruce


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*rv/benimar*

cheers bruce...thanks for that ...might take you up on that......where are you going ?we're heading s/spain (does'nt everyone?)...is your rv diesel or lpg?
regards slaphead :lol:


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Slaphead

You have PM.

Cheers

Bruce


----------

